
Show HN: Time Tracker – quick and easy without the fuss - adentranter
https://letsgetproductive.com
======
adentranter
Creator here, Happy to take any questions and/or feedback

Thanks,

~~~
welder
Simplicity is good, but I prefer even simpler with automatic time trackers
since I work mainly on a computer inside a text editor.

~~~
adentranter
Cheers, Thanks for the feedback.

Yeah I love automatic trackers aswell. I use rescue time however rescue time
doesn't give me context.

"Terminal" \- "5 hours" Is that 5 hours productive or non-productive?

I found that by tracking manually it allows me to stay focused.

Thanks again for the feedback.

Edit: Just saw that your founder of wakatime - Just signed up to see how what
im tracking compares to what im coding :)

